# Our poodle pack



## WindSwept Poodles (Nov 25, 2012)

It was not easy to conving all 7 of our standard poodles to sit still long enough for a picture. The puppies were especially determined not work with us. :act-up: They could all use a bath and a couple could use a trim but we thought we should get a picture before the weather turns. So so have asked for here is a group shot of our pack.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

No pic? Try again please.....can't wait to see this.


----------



## WindSwept Poodles (Nov 25, 2012)

*opps*

It sure helps if I remember to post the picture lol.


----------



## WindSwept Poodles (Nov 25, 2012)

From Left to Right. Rhino, Alley, Bree (cream), Dizzy, Diesel, Taylor and Rayne.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I like the one of the left, Rhino; it almost appears as if he has hands!!!! Lol.


----------



## WindSwept Poodles (Nov 25, 2012)

My husband is hidding from the camera  Rhino gets into more than enough with out hands, I am very thankful poodles don't have thumbs.


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*WindSwept Poodles Thank you!*

Hi WindSwept Poodles!

You have a Special Poodle for every day of the week!

HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a great looking crew! I like diesel.....looks like a hefty boy!l And Bree really shows up in the crowd! I'm still impressed! All the bathing and grooming and bathing and grooming and bathing and grooming ......Whew! I get tired thinking of it! Will love hearing stories you have to share! 



:dancing2:


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I love how they span the gamut from black to white, with silver and parti providing the everything in between! Considering how accomplished even one poodle is at getting into mischief, I imagine there is never a dull moment at your home.


----------



## organza.evidence (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi,you have beautiful poodles!I like very much yours blue .


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Awww, I wanna come and play!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

HerdingStdPoodle said:


> Hi WindSwept Poodles!
> 
> You have a Special Poodle for every day of the week!
> 
> HerdingStdPoodle


HerdingStdPoodles....Love that pic of you beautiful black baby!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Very nice! I love the face on Rayne, so pretty! Welcome, I look forward to hearing all about your dogs. Are you a breeder, or did a pair of your dogs have puppies and you kept some? So curious! One thing is, I often wonder what colour I would get if I could get another poodle but you don't have to worry about that...kinda got them all covered! Well, maybe you could use a red


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What a great looking pack! If Rayne ever runs away from home, I hope it's to my house. Smitten with the whole bunch of them, though, so any showing up here would be most welcome.


----------

